# Rough Rice?



## WilliamKong (12 November 2009)

Anybody interested in rough rice? It seems that the dry in India and the storm in Philipine is driving the price of rough rice. And also from the technical point of view, rough rice is also back to the uptrend again. Rough rice could go back to $16 USD again.


----------

